# Case Upgrade help



## peteb248 (Jan 24, 2010)

hi,
i have a Packard Bell imedia S3210, and its specs are:
http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/592951/PACKARD-BELL-IMEDIA-A3520UK/tab/specification

Windows 7
AMD Athlon II X3 425 @2.7GHz
4 GB DDR2 RAM
Sapphire Radeon HD4350
750GB HDD
250w PSU

im looking to upgrade it soon, within the next 3 months, however due to the size of the case, my graphics card is right at the bottom, with only room for a single slot card, and ideally i dont want to be limited by that.

but i would have to buy a compatible case, but this is where i have a problem. according to the packard bell support website, i have a:

Name: Boxer Plus 
Type: DTX motherboard 

i cant seem to find any "DTX" cases, and wikipedia doesnt seem to know they exist:4-dontkno

is DTX similar to another type of motherboard?

if a case upgrade is impossible and i have to stick with my current one, i would like to know about PSU upgrades.
are all PSU's the same size?
i ask this because my current 250w is mounted sideways, in a special "holder", to keep it in place, and im not sure weather i would need to buy a certain model that would fit.

thanks for your help, and im sorry if this doesnt make much sense, or iv missed something :laugh:

thanks

pete


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could it be BTX I've never heard of DTX either.


----------



## peteb248 (Jan 24, 2010)

nope, here is the webpage:

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?pn=PT.U2502.007&g=1400

i could open my case up and have a look. how would i be able to tell what type it is?

thanks again

pete


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It looks like a mAtx in the images>









The card shown is the current video card a double slot card will fit but that link is to a S3520 not a S3210 which I can't find o PB's site.

Is the power supply a standard ATX supply?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

DTX was an AMD thing to lower productions costs using fewer layers of material. Dimensions are the same a mATX (about 8 X 9.6").


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

ray:ray:


----------



## peteb248 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for confirming this, thats great.
i'll start looking for mATX cases :grin:
not sure about my current PSU, i'll check over the weekend, but because i can get a new case this shouldn't matter.:smile:

im confused as to what model i have though, the sticker on the outside says its an A3520 UK, yet the system page tells me is an S3210
but on my model there is no room for a dual slot, i'll try and get some pics

thanks a lot:smile:

pete


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most ATX cases will take either a mAtx or Atx board so for a large card I would use a mid tower case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A3520 UK is the PC Model Number as per your link in your first post.

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/pr...cm_mmc=AW-_-Science Revenue-_-links-_-generic


----------

